

Why You Really Can’t Learn Programming, And It’s Not Even Your Fault - cplat
http://crossplatform.net/why-you-really-cant-learn-programming-and-its-not-even-your-fault/

======
frozenport
wow, this is so shockingly wrong, I am not sure if you are really trolling.
Programming is immeasurably easier then the quantum mechanics classes I took.
One can spend time and eventually write the code, you can't simply poor time
into the other fields you described.

